# electronic vs. traditional



## Lyxen (Jan 6, 2010)

I used to be ha hardcore electronic enthusiast. using korg ds-10 for live shows. but ever since my dsi got stolen i have been using a guitar. acoustic session

but i also got a ds from zexidous.
he sent me one.,

so i have hybrid tracks

where do you stand. then lets start a collective in someother thread


----------



## Eleziek (Jan 6, 2010)

traditional traditional traditional

Nothing, NOTHING, will ever match the power behind traditional. Call me biased, but it's the truth. I love a lot of electronic instruments and think they can be absolutely AMAZING, but at the same time nothing will never reach the level of an acoustic instrument of any kind.


----------



## Aden (Jan 6, 2010)

"Traditional" all the way.

That doesn't necessarily mean acoustic. For example, I love playing electric guitar, which only starts out as an analog vibration and is then electronically processed. However, acoustic things grab me the most emotionally.

Edit: I should mention that the thing being played is one thing, but it's also how it came to be played. With real instruments, it's the culmination of years of development and refinement of personal technique, and it's always a lot more personal. Always. Compare this to some electronic, sequenced thing that only required clicking the right MIDI events and assigning an instrument to them. I'm not saying electronic music lacks emotion or skill, but it pales in comparison.


----------



## Chalcedon (Jan 6, 2010)

Traditional.  Synthesized sounds can be really, really cool and fit well in some songs, but you just don't get quite the same rich tone and depth as you do with a traditional instrument.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 7, 2010)

Eleziek said:


> traditional traditional traditional
> 
> Nothing, NOTHING, will ever match the power behind traditional. Call me biased, but it's the truth. I love a lot of electronic instruments and think they can be absolutely AMAZING, but at the same time nothing will never reach the level of an acoustic instrument of any kind.



This.

That's why I'm so happy my mom bought me the electric violin with the traditional body: it can be played electrically or acoustically.


----------



## randomonlooker (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't understand this post, electronic instruments are purely electronic (as in Hammond organs, Theremins, the Ondes Martenot and true synthesizers) and they make totally different sounds than acoustic instruments, as they are totally different, a moog isn't supposed to emulate a piano, it makes new sounds. If you're talking about *electric* instruments, that's totally different, those are instruments that have an acoustic way of producing sounds, but are amplified (and lately also processed) electronically. If you're talking about samplers (or instruments that emulate acoustic instruments via complex algorythms, i.e. physical modelling), then anyone can tell you that a real piano will sound better than a recorded piano that's being played back form a speaker, or a mathematical equation. Plus nothing is better than anything, as Berlioz said, in his treatise on instrumentation, all instruments are used when that particular effect/mood is needed. If you were writing a concerto for soul-less cello, you'd instruct a keyboardist to program a sequenzer to play an old sampled cello, or even better, a midi cello, to play exactly on time like a computer. (Am I expressing myself clearly enough?)


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 7, 2010)

Traditional, i had my share of electronics and you are right they cannot express. the artist can use expressive scales and such but it will always be robotic.. though it does sometimes rattle but canoot rock......... meh......
like i was kinda tired of all the electronic music on the site..
there seems to be more guitar now. which is okay i guess....


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't like this idea. Not one bit.

Different preferences for different situations.


----------



## randomonlooker (Jan 8, 2010)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> I don't like this idea. Not one bit.
> 
> Different preferences for different situations.



Exactly my view on the subject, that is, until you start asking, 'is it better to use a sampler to play this part for trumpet or is it better to use a real trumpet and a real performer?', there I think the answer is obvious.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 8, 2010)

LIVE:
Traditional, for sure. If you're gonna go electronic, dont be a little bitch and use samples. Keyboard is fine when you're using the patches, like a synth or sumfin. But samples just show you're a pussy who's too lazy to use real instruments to make the SAME SOUND x.x

RECORDING:
If you dont have the money or space to have real instruments in your studio, it's fine to use digital ones. Just make sure it's possible to have the average musician PLAYING what you've generated in a live setting. Otherwise, you're a pussy who'd no doubt use a sampler if put in a live setting. Thus, you fail at life.

[/rant]


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jan 8, 2010)

randomonlooker said:


> Exactly my view on the subject, that is, until you start asking, 'is it better to use a sampler to play this part for trumpet or is it better to use a real trumpet and a real performer?', there I think the answer is obvious.



If you're a huge pain in the ass like I am I may want one, both or neither.


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 9, 2010)

Shade Koba said:


> LIVE:
> Traditional, for sure. If you're gonna go electronic, dont be a little bitch and use samples. Keyboard is fine when you're using the patches, like a synth or sumfin. But samples just show you're a pussy who's too lazy to use real instruments to make the SAME SOUND x.x
> 
> RECORDING:
> ...



i use korg ds-10 for my electronics. i program then it repeats. my program without me doing shit but pushing X. am i a pussy


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 9, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> i use korg ds-10 for my electronics. i program then it repeats. my program without me doing shit but pushing X. am i a pussy



your statement is correct, as pressing a button takes no skill...

unless you lack the muscular strength to press a button... then that'd take skill x3


----------



## jinxtigr (Jan 10, 2010)

Both. Everything 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3254659/

It sounds like psychedelic mayhem but it's all based on two sequencer lines that are battling each other  guitars, bass, drums all real, but done in an ELECTRONIC studio with a great deal of the mixing making heavy use of ELECTRONIC tools.

Electronic is awesome. I was listening to Tangerine Dream's 'Sorcerer' album just this morning. I'm all about the electronic even though most of my work is full-on traditional


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 11, 2010)

jinxtigr said:


> Both. Everything
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3254659/
> 
> ...



well technically, all studios are electronic... unless you feel like going back to the ol' reel-to-reel recording xD


----------

